# Throw What Away?



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2017)

The resort had a New Years bash last night.

This morning the folks who do the food were going to toss the cheese cubes. My wife said now way. I know this guy that can smoke em.

Freebie.













chcubes..jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 1, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2017)

As AB would say, "That's good eats !!"


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2017)

Fire that smoker up!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Fire that smoker up!
> 
> Al


Kinda warm today.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 1, 2017)

Never, ever toss cheese!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2017)

Mmmmmm, cheese!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 2, 2017)

They were going to throw away cheese!  Is that even legal?


----------



## b-one (Jan 2, 2017)

Mac and cheese if it's to warm to smoke!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 2, 2017)

Nobody should EVER throw away cheese.

Gary


----------

